
Show HN: SoundCloud Instant - karangoeluw
http://karan.github.io/scInstant/
======
rakoo
Hmmm...

> Blocked loading mixed active content "[http://code.jquery.com/jquery-
> latest.js"](http://code.jquery.com/jquery-latest.js")

> Blocked loading mixed active content
> "[http://connect.soundcloud.com/sdk.js"](http://connect.soundcloud.com/sdk.js")

You're trying to mix HTTPS and HTTP...

I also see that your API key is there in clear. I hope no one can do any bad
stuff in your name.

Oh, and it looks like every action is sent to google for statistics ?

~~~
wdewind
> I also see that your API key is there in clear. I hope no one can do any bad
> stuff in your name.

To OP: The way to fix this is to have the JS make a request to your own
server, have your own server make the request to Soundcloud and proxy it back
to you. That way you don't have to put your key in the JS, you can keep it on
your server.

~~~
karangoeluw
Is there any way where it does not use a server? I really do not want to use a
server here.

~~~
wdewind
Unfortunately not. Since all JS is going to be transferred to the client, if
the key is in the JS the client has access to it.

------
karangoeluw
I made this small app last Saturday solely because I wanted to. Any feedback
is welcome.

Oh, and the source code is open:
[https://github.com/karan/scInstant](https://github.com/karan/scInstant)

EDIT: Right now, it's meant to be used only on desktop. I'm starting to get
into frontend stuff, so don't really know how to touch optimize the app.
Again, suggestions welcome.

~~~
t0
This is great. It would be nice to see the next couple of songs that are going
to play and maybe a delete button next to them. A Youtube version would also
be useful.

~~~
keane
I like the idea but search on YouTube seems to be so inaccurate I'm not sure
if it would work nearly as well.

I'm having trouble thinking of how to improve scInstant as it is--it's so
pared down and fast and just works! Great job!

~~~
karangoeluw
I'm glad you like it. Feel free to send any PRs. As long as the UI isn't
bloated, I'm happy to merge. :)

------
yeukhon
This reminds me of Feross Aboukhadijeh his Youtube instant.
([http://www.quora.com/What-were-the-main-reasons-why-
Feross-A...](http://www.quora.com/What-were-the-main-reasons-why-Feross-
Aboukhadijeh-turned-down-a-job-offer-at-YouTube))

Does the API has rate limit? Are you sending a new query every 200ms?
[https://github.com/karan/scInstant/blob/gh-
pages/app.js#L98](https://github.com/karan/scInstant/blob/gh-pages/app.js#L98)

~~~
karangoeluw
SC doesn't mention a hard limit (it's vague). And yes, 200ms.

------
heynk
Very nice! I had some deja vu when I read the title. I posted an HN thread
with the same exact title over two years ago!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3363451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3363451)

I will sell you soundcloudinstant.com for 1 million dollhairs. But really,
yours is much better :)

~~~
karangoeluw
Ah nice. Sorry but I don't have so much moneyz.

------
huckyaus
Nice work. I'm personally not a huge fan of autoplay, since there's a ton of
stuff on SC and the search results aren't always accurate enough.

Volume control would also be ace. Not sure how easy that would be to implement
- now that I think about it, I've never seen it on any of their widgets.

~~~
zeel
Personally I prefer Bandcamp's approach to volume control:

[http://bandcamp.com/help/audio_basics#volume](http://bandcamp.com/help/audio_basics#volume)

------
PhrosTT
Chiming in with shameless me too self promotion...

I have a similar feature on [http://tuned.io/](http://tuned.io/) \- it's a
soundcloud search with autocomplete; you can play any of the search results
instantly, etc.

The music makes for good coding background.

------
karangoeluw
Also, if anyone wants, I setup a list where you can get notified when I make
something cool! [http://eepurl.com/SRIPT](http://eepurl.com/SRIPT)

------
dmcswain
For all you SoundCloud and 8tracks users, here's a way to load tracks by
voice: [http://bit.ly/1l8r5yf](http://bit.ly/1l8r5yf)

------
clay_to_n
Small bug: it reloads the track when I press the volume up / down keys on my
keyboard. Using a samsung 7-series notebook.

~~~
karangoeluw
Well volume control keys don't have a keyCode (or vary from keyboard to
keyboard) so I don't think it can be fixed ATM.

FWIW, I just added keyboard shortcuts for volume control though: `shift
up/down - volume`

------
bakli
It only allows me to search once, if I try to search for something else, I
have to refresh.

~~~
karangoeluw
That should be fixed now.

------
digisocialnet
i love it but it would be cooler with a full screen UI, there was a soundcloud
api hack that would play people's loved/favorited tracks that kind of did
that..

~~~
karangoeluw
I don't think it would be very hard to do that. I implemented the streaming in
<audio> tag, which means I'm free to implement the UI myself.

It's on the "audio" branch of my code.

~~~
digisocialnet
awesome, i'll check it out.

------
stratos13
NICE. This shit is dope.

